# What do you know about working in argentina?



## Tamika

Hi everyone,

My husband and I have heard good things about Argentina and are seriously interested in making the move...one big problem though- what work opportunities are available?? And what about different kinds of Visa's?

My husband and I DO NOT have a university degree (we've been teaching ESL in Asia for quite a few years). Without a degree, should we forget about obtaining a working visa?

Would love to hear ANY information at all about Argentina, what kind of lifestyle? Government presence noticed? Taxes? Expenses?

Cheers,
Tamika


----------



## carlos_labra

Hi 

Tamika

I write to you , but my English is a litle.

Is ok for you?

If yes, else I respond to you

Carlos


----------



## noosa

carlos_labra said:


> Hi
> 
> Tamika
> 
> I write to you , but my English is a litle.
> 
> Is ok for you?
> 
> If yes, else I respond to you
> 
> Carlos


Hi Tamika I have lived in Buenos Aires for 20 years and I know its very difficult to get a job there because the unemployment it's so hight, also be aware when the employer tells you he can't pay you this week or this month, be assured you won't see your wages paid. Be very carefull if they can't pay your wages.


----------



## noosa

Hi Tamika unless your Spanish is very fluent and you are prepared to work very hard for very little income, forget about getting a job in Argentina, and don't believe the good excuses they have to give you why they can't pay your wages. You are never going to see your hard earned income.


----------



## macdiner2

I just know that pay the highest salaries in South America


----------



## noosa

*Jobs in argentina*



macdiner2 said:


> I just know that pay the highest salaries in South America


Were and what jobs pay the highest salaries in Argentina?


----------

